# Want to Be a Moderator?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well there seems to be two basic stratagems:

1. Massive goody-goody-brown-nose, pillar of the Forum approach, trading your knowledge, experience, respect, level-headedness, etc. This also may require an element of mutual back-patting for cross-nomination purposes.

or,

2. The humble-yet-quietly-desparate approach. This is more subtle but requires a wise, sage, 'it's-a-greater-honour-for-me-if-everyone-_really needs_ my help I guess I could see my way, etc.

Both are vomit-inducing.

If we apply the school sports team-picking approach, i figure that none of the above would be picked first (lack of raw talent) nor last as that is for the lame ducks and real shirkers (I count myself here ).

No, most would be below the median, not mediocre but sadly not quite average. Although very keen for recognition from the Captains. Thing is, it never really comes ones way, and if it does it's hardly CV-boosting material nor likely to cause a stir in the pub.

Pathetic.

Flame away. Forum going down hill; needs livening up etc.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

And which catagory of those 2 do i fall into?  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Come on then Gary,tell us who you're thinking of ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Why the fuck wouldn anyone actually WANT to be a moderator ???

Its a pissing thankless task where you will be guarranteed to upset at least 50% of the people whom you are supposed to be moderating.

You don't get paid, you get accused of everything from devil worshipping to encouraging child abuse and at some point some difficult fucker will openly accuse you of something shady and slag you off.

I for one am frankly over the fucking moon that no-one deems me apt for the role of moderator, not that I couldn't do it, just that if anyone did as I'd have to immerse myself in the 'thanks but no thanks camp' - and look a right tosser as a result.

Being a moderator is like being a politician - the fact you want to be one immediately means that you shouldn't be. ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I hate people that don't name names.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well as I'm neither a brown-nosed arse licker, nor can I be possibly described as "humble" (even when I'm asleep) I'm busily trying to work out where I fit into the equation.....

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

quality post gary / john ;D ;D you guys get my vote  

although Jae should take this opportunity to shake up the current bunch of moderators


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And which catagory of those 2 do i fall into? Â  ;D


Fuck knows.  I think the incumbents requiring ongoing support and re-election may need a sub - category, as may the Genuine Half Wits. ;D

Will give it some thought. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I hate people that don't name names. Â


Really? How thoroughly absorbing for you.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I hate people that don't name names. Â


This could get confusing if I name my name. Surely I should then name my names name, & so on?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I hate people that don't name names. Â


Like who? Name them.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Like who? Name them.


LOL, you have to love this room, purely for the piss taking ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

well anyone who doesn't post something funny or bitchy in here is a twat, quite frankly...


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Like who? Name them.


Why? Are you stupid?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Why? Â Are you stupid?


Hmm, missing the irony somewhat...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to be a moderator. Perfect oppurtunity to annoy twats who think that swearing's somehow evil and that the site should be frequented by children.
I don't want kids on the TT forum. And how many fucking kids drive a TT?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think there's too many fucking children on here..... ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NuTTs

On the subject of being childish, you know when you hit the "quote" button on someone's post, and it enters the text nicely into the box for you, already quoted, highlighted and written out? Well it then puts the cursor in the box so you can type your own stuff in.....

And it puts the cursor AFTER the quoted text....... 

Mine's a nice large pint of Vodka.... cheers!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

what are you talking about?



> NuTTs
> 
> On the subject of being childish, you know when you hit the "quote" button on someone's post, and it enters the text nicely into the box for you, already quoted, highlighted and written out? Well it then puts the cursor in the box so you can type your own stuff in.....
> 
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just shows the that you should never reply on a piece of electrical equipment to do mans job  ;D


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> well anyone who doesn't post something funny or bitchy in here is a twat, quite frankly...


Neither funny or bitchy - twat!!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Hmm, missing the irony somewhat...


Why? Are you stupid?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well the 'other thread' went quiet. New strategies obviously emerging.......

Now any dirt on the would-be's please?

Did Mark (NUTTS) smoke but not inhale?

Was Tim ever caught with an intern?

Did Bob ever make a truely original post?

Exactly what 'favours' did KMP peform to attain his fast track status?

Who is _The Spin Doctor_ to watch?

You get the idea.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Just to add to the previous post,

Are Garyc and R1 really Cannon and Ball?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did Bob ever make a truely original post?


Obviously not yet then.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well I've never met Gary but I'm not going to be the fat one!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

R1, I had you as the straight one, and garyc as the clown. Don't think either was fat (in their hey day), but both were certainly f*cking ugly. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Didn't one just get a full heart transplant? Â Or am I thinking of those other giants of comedy, Little and Large?

PS Better to be The Clown than The Cock.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Everything in moderation?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Thee Cock, thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

> Thee Cock, thank you very much.


WTF is he on about? Learning difficulties will almost certainly not make you eligible to be moderator :-/


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> WTF is he on about? Â Learning difficulties will almost certainly not make you eligible to be Â moderator Â :-/


Twat! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Now that I've been "nominated" as a potential junior deputy assistant moderator of the "lost forum", I find all this beneath me and as such shall be trying not to enter into confrontational discourse with all YOU riff raff gits on here ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

*Chuckle*


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

> Twat! ;D


Having Tourette's Syndrome may swing it your way boabt. Being plain rude probably won't. :-/


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

FuckinWankPussyTosspotCunty. Wot Tourette's syndrome? ???


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Having Tourette's Syndrome may swing it your way boabt. Â Being plain rude probably won't. :-/


LOL.... ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> FuckinWankPussyTosspotCunty. Wot Tourette's syndrome? Â ???


That' s original


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> That' s original


You're correct, :-[ maybe doodah on it's own would have been more apt. I must try harder, I must try harder, I........


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You're correct


I know.


----------

